# Anyone interested in joining a Walleye tournament to stop fracking?



## gdhuber (Dec 6, 2009)

I am kicking around ideas for a fishing tournament to stop fracking.

I was thinking at Berlin or Milton in April or May.

Maybe like $10-$20 a person three to a boat max.?

I have no ideas other than this really yet.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Just trying to figure out if there would be enough interest.

**Please vote in the above poll.**


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

I'd be interested in one to expand fracking.


----------



## gdhuber (Dec 6, 2009)

Lets kill the environment some more.. :/


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

If you want your property values to decrease and try to sell your house having to disclose that there is fracking in your neighborhood not to mention trying to get insurance for the new owners then by all means bad luck support it. Enjoy the minimal "royalties" you'll receive and the condition of your neighborhood because of the odors and contaminated water to name a few effects. A large company tried that where I live and we overwhelmingly voted NO. I would support your cause to keep fracturing out of anywhere people live or even anywhere close to. Everyone has an opinion and that is mine.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm all for it. The USA gives billions of dollars to other country's just because for no reason. OK, maybe an earthquake or rain. And those country's give us what? ("Silence, I kill you") Think about that next time you fueling your car up at $3.80 a gallon.


----------



## buckedup (Dec 29, 2007)

People said the same thing when shallow wells were first being drilled. The point is that if the united states is to become independent from foreign oil we must look to our own. Many things are put on the chopping block of progress so to speak.if through necessity comes invention

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

gdhuber, I see you're looking for a yes/no answer right out of the gate...but you might first want to share how you would spend the proceeds from such an endeavor. Do you have any non-profit orgs in mind?


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

As much as I love fishing, I would not support anything (incluing a fishing tourney) that discourages fracking. For sake of argument I will keep my reasons to myself. However i will say it makes me sick when I purchase fuel for my vehicles then hear of oil compaines making RECORD profits!!!!


----------



## gdhuber (Dec 6, 2009)

I am still looking into that. If anyone has any suggestions of where the money could go, let me know. I will post anything I find out.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

We need to do everything we can to cut our dependence on foriegn oil. We have more natural gas and shale oil under our shores than all of the middle east combined. We need to go after it.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

cfioritto said:


> Enjoy the minimal "royalties" you'll receive


I know a few people in Carrol County that are receiving anywhere from $28-$40,000 a month in royalties. Not to mention, there have been about 200 'new' millionaires in Carrol County alone in the last two years.

Doesn't sound very minimal to me.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm assuming those against these energy sources under our feet, walk to work and don't use electricity or gas...........


----------



## gdhuber (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm not against these energy sources. I just think there needs to be stricter regulations, especially on where they inject the waste. They shouldn't be injecting the waste into the Mahoning River...


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

Why not find a different cause pal. In an economy like ours now we need Fracking to stimulate jobs and lower energy prices. I would love to fish in an open Walleye tourney but not for a meaningless cause.


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Just for the record you cant just have a tournament without insurance, and permits. Trust me iv tried. You will b lucky if the total amount of the tourny covers the cost of the ins. This isnt to discourage you from your cause just giving you the heads up. Id hate to hear you got your assets takin from you cause someone sued you for whatever reason. Talk to a local club that alrdy has ins and maybe thy will help you put something together. There much more knowledgeable of the ins and outs of throwing a tourny.


----------



## gdhuber (Dec 6, 2009)

Chubz said:


> Just for the record you cant just have a tournament without insurance, and permits. Trust me iv tried. You will b lucky if the total amount of the tourny covers the cost of the ins. This isnt to discourage you from your cause just giving you the heads up. Id hate to hear you got your assets takin from you cause someone sued you for whatever reason. Talk to a local club that alrdy has ins and maybe thy will help you put something together. There much more knowledgeable of the ins and outs of throwing a tourny.


Thanks for the heads up. I was looking into all that, but I don't think it's going to happen anyway. Not enough interest.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

bad luck said:


> I'm assuming those against these energy sources under our feet, walk to work and don't use electricity or gas...........


Or prefer to buy their liquid energy needs from our friends in the middkle east...

No is your answer. Bring the proceeds from oil sales home.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

Good point gdhuber about the more than 20,000 gallons of fracking waste that was dumped into a storm drain that runs into a tributary of the Mahoning River. How do the supporters of fracking feel about that. It is a direct threat to every member of OGF. I know we need more jobs, but is this the way to go? Of all of the supporters for fracking who has ever had to face the possibility of one of these companies wanting to use your land? I have so I know some of the risks. Sure there are risks in a lot of things, but why take one more? I have read plenty about this and it is my right to say I do not want these companies by where my children play, I live and where I fish.


----------



## gdhuber (Dec 6, 2009)

Exactly cfioritto.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

cfioritto said:


> Good point gdhuber about the more than 20,000 gallons of fracking waste that was dumped into a storm drain that runs into a tributary of the Mahoning River. How do the supporters of fracking feel about that.


That had no nothing to do with the process of fracking, and I believe that is what you are opposed to, but instead on one individual's greed. He was an oil producer that broke the law and us "supporters" of fracking agree they should hang the idiot for his greed and crime. 

I'm curious about those of you so critical of the process, do you own any wells? Have you any well experience? Are you aware of the actual relationships associated to ground depth between water supply and oil/gas? Do you really understand what the fracking process is? Do you get most of your info from movies and commercials? Do you know that the United Arab Emirates pays for MOST ALL of those movies and commercials to help discourage US production of oil? They really really want us to just keep buying from them, you know.

I agree that there needs to be regulation and oversight on this process of freeing gas and oil from already tapped formations and, by the way, there already is. Unfortunately there are law breakers and inconsiderate a-holes in the well fracking business just as there is in others, and when we catch them we need to punish them. And although fracking has in recent years arose as an 'intentional' controversy it has been a 'non-controversial' common practice probably longer than you have been alive. 

Do I believe we should continue the practice of fracking wells, well FRACK YEAH! Would I fish a tourney to raise money in opposition on fracking? I guess you probably know I'd say FRACK NO!


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

gdhuber said:


> I am still looking into that. If anyone has any suggestions of where the money could go, let me know. I will post anything I find out.


I'm Vice President of a program at my school, unfortunately it is the Association of American Drilling Engineers and also the Society of Petroleum Engineers. Oh, nevermind you want to STOP frac'ing.


----------



## Fishin'Pole (Jun 28, 2011)

United States oil production up. 
United States fuel prices up?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

I am aware that 200 trucks could bring in the chemicals used in the fracking process and only 100 could haul out the used chemicals. The rest are left in the ground, find their way into ponds, lakes and other bodies of water or dumped into man made catchalls and allowed to evaporate into our atmosphere. I have read plenty and as I stated before it is my choice to not have fracking anywhere near me or my children.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

A well drilled and frac'd in the 50's is more dangerous to your drinking water than a well drilled and frac'd today. And FYI every well drilled with the intent to produce fluid has been hydraulically fractured. The Governor of Colorado drank a glass of frac fluid, every "chemical" used by Halliburton in frac'ing is food grade. I've tasted it


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

General said:


> A well drilled and frac'd in the 50's is more dangerous to your drinking water than a well drilled and frac'd today. And FYI every well drilled with the intent to produce fluid has been hydraulically fractured. The Governor of Colorado drank a glass of frac fluid, every "chemical" used by Halliburton in frac'ing is food grade. I've tasted it


Yep every gas well drilled is fracked. Injection wells have been around as long. If the shallow well in my back yard didn't effect my water well in 25 years how can a deeper well do it. I think the people against this deep drilling are sore because they don't stand to profit from the drilling.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

cfioritto said:


> Good point gdhuber about the more than 20,000 gallons of fracking waste that was dumped into a storm drain that runs into a tributary of the Mahoning River. How do the supporters of fracking feel about that. It is a direct threat to every member of OGF. I know we need more jobs, but is this the way to go? Of all of the supporters for fracking who has ever had to face the possibility of one of these companies wanting to use your land? I have so I know some of the risks. Sure there are risks in a lot of things, but why take one more? I have read plenty about this and it is my right to say I do not want these companies by where my children play, I live and where I fish.


Can't close down the beer factories over the actions of a few drunk driving idiots.....or can you? Same comparisons of an irresponsible "frac'ing" operator dumping pollution in a river as thousands of drunk drivers annually killing thousands of people. 

So i ask, if you're going to be consistent on the overall good of man, do you also support banning alcohol, tobacco, dope.....those affect a LOT more lives and KILL WAY more than the development of our natural resources into fuel.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

gdhuber said:


> I am kicking around ideas for a fishing tournament to stop fracking.
> 
> I was thinking at Berlin or Milton in April or May.
> 
> ...


Your heart is in the right place, all of us who hunt and fish love the environment, we just all have different ideas on protection and use. 
Remember, the environment in OH we hunt in, was bare of woods 100 years ago, Cuy River was on fire 45 yrs ago, .....we've come a long way and learned from those things. Fishing and hunting ain't too bad in Oh now.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

bad luck said:


> Can't close down the beer factories over the actions of a few drunk driving idiots.....or can you? Same comparisons of an irresponsible "frac'ing" operator dumping pollution in a river as thousands of drunk drivers annually killing thousands of people.
> 
> So i ask, if you're going to be consistent on the overall good of man, do you also support banning alcohol, tobacco, dope.....those affect a LOT more lives and KILL WAY more than the development of our natural resources into fuel.


We are talking about something totally different. It is more effective for a community to protect the environment against a business such as fracking than it is to keep an unknown individual from making a random bad choice.


----------

